# Bike Guide Fränkische Schweiz



## Real Kandy (20. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal wissen, wer Erfahrung mit dem Bike Guide von Mad Media Works hat. Hab mir das Dinge gekauft, kann aber momentan nicht fahren (Handgelenk  ).

Gruß

Real Kandy


----------



## Florian (20. April 2005)

Ich hab zwei Touren aus dem Guide ausprobiert und ihn seitdem nicht wieder benutzt. Waren letztendlich einfach zu einfache Touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (20. April 2005)

leider ist der Bike Guide


zu kurze Touren
zu ungenau
zu leicht vom Schwierigkeitsgrad
rausgeschmissenes Geld

kauf Dir lieber die beiden Karten Fränkische Schweiz Süd und Nord von Fritsch . da hast Du mehr davon...

...eventuell lässt sich das menschliche GPS (frankenbiker) auch mal wieder zu ner Tourführung überreden...


----------



## lowfat (20. April 2005)

Die Qualität der Moser Guides hat der Bike Guide Fränkische Schweiz nicht. Teilweise sind die Beschreibungen schwierig nachzuvollziehen, wenn man im Forst steht. Interessant ist es auf alle Fälle, die Touren als Vorlagen zu verwenden und die besten Stücke miteinander zu kombinieren. Auf diese Weise habe ich mal eine schöne und anspruchsvolle Tour durchs Wiesent-/Aufseßtal zusammengebaut. Ohne zusätzliche Karte würde ich den Guide allerdings nicht empfehlen. Ob die GPS-Daten etwas taugen, kann ich nicht beurteilen (Mangels GPS...). Florians Einschätzung zum Niveau kann ich bestätigen. Die meisten Touren sind Einsteigerniveau.


----------



## ttbitg (21. April 2005)

ich bin ein paar touren mit dem guide gefahren.
das nachvollziehen des roadbooks war aber immer etwas problematisch.
hab mich also relativ häufig verfahren.
die moser-qualität haben die roadbooks nicht.
außerdem sind die meisten touren zu kurz (zu wenig km/zu wenig hm).
ich wohne in bamberg.
wenn ich erst eine anfahrt von 25 km habe, dann möchte ich nicht nach zwei stunden mit der tour fertig sein.

ciao
 martin


----------



## All-Mountain (21. April 2005)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin ein paar touren mit dem guide gefahren.
> das nachvollziehen des roadbooks war aber immer etwas problematisch.
> hab mich also relativ häufig verfahren.
> die moser-qualität haben die roadbooks nicht.



Kann ich bestätigen. 
Ich habs auch ein paarmal mit den Guide versucht. Ergebnis: mit einer vernünftigen Karte bist Du in der Fränkischen besser bedient. Der Guide taugt allenfalls als Ideengeber für die Tourzusammenstellung.


----------



## Meiki (21. April 2005)

wer braucht denn in der Fränkischen Schweiz  überhaubt ne Karte?


----------



## All-Mountain (21. April 2005)

Meiki schrieb:
			
		

> wer braucht denn in der Fränkischen Schweiz  überhaubt ne Karte?


Wer braucht die Fränkische Schweiz, wenn die Alpen so nah sind   

Duck wech...


----------



## dertutnix (21. April 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ... kauf Dir lieber die beiden Karten Fränkische Schweiz Süd und Nord von fritsch ...



hatte ja kürzlich endlich mal gelegenheit, im frankenland wenige km zu biken. hat mir gefallen, und ich komm sicher auch noch mal privat (dann auch mit vorankündigung und mehr zeit!)

zur fritsch-karte: die ist gefährlich! bin ja einiges gewohnt von den kompasskarten, auch wenn ich die nachwievor für das alpengebiet allein aufgrund ihrer flächenabdeckung als unumgänglich halte ... aber was die fritsch tw biete ist schon völlig indiskutabel! nur gut, dass dann auch verfahrer aufgrund der wirklich schönen trails nicht völlig unsinnig sind ...

leider kenn ich jetzt das buch nicht, aber bei einer "lokalen gegend" würd ich mir immer einen spass draus machen, die wege (auch unter zuhilfe nahme von den karten) einfach zu testen. mit der zeit ergibt sich so eine perfekte gebietskenntnis und damit ein potpourri von trailmöglichkeiten


----------



## Lenka K. (24. April 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Wer braucht die Fränkische Schweiz, wenn die Alpen so nah sind
> 
> Duck wech...



... um tolle Trails zu fahren ohne von irgendwelchen genervten Wanderern beschimpft zu werden? 

Lenka K.


----------



## All-Mountain (24. April 2005)

Lenka K. schrieb:
			
		

> ... um tolle Trails zu fahren ohne von irgendwelchen genervten Wanderern beschimpft zu werden?
> 
> Lenka K.


Liebe Lenka
lass gut sein, entspann Dich! 
Das war an meine ehemaligen Mitbiker aus Franken gerichtet und nicht wirklich bitterernst gemeint  . 
Der Grund warum ich von Fürth nach München gezogen bin war zu 80% der, dass ich im Sommer eh jedes zweite WE in die Alpen gefahren bin. 
Alles klar? Jeder sollte einfach da biken wo es Ihm an besten gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (26. April 2005)

Lenka K. schrieb:
			
		

> ... um tolle Trails zu fahren ohne von irgendwelchen genervten Wanderern beschimpft zu werden?
> 
> Lenka K.



hehehe...
ich lass mich nicht beschimpfen ich schimpfe oder steig halt mal schnell ab...ausserdem  sind die Trails in der Fränkischen 10mal technischer und konditionel anspruchsvoller als die Alpen.


----------



## All-Mountain (26. April 2005)

Wollen wir uns jetzt ernsthaft streiten ob in der Fränkischen oder in den Alpen die Trails besser sind`? Ach ja warum eigentlich nicht, hab eh nix besseres vor  


			
				Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> ..ausserdem  sind die Trails in der Fränkischen 10mal technischer und konditionel anspruchsvoller als die Alpen.


*provoziermodusan*
Die sind einfach nur anders: schlammiger, wurzeliger und vor allem kürzer! Das könnte daran liegen, dass es in der Fränkischen nur Hügel und keine Berge gibt.
Dann sieht man auf einer Tour in der Fränkischen gröstenteils nur folgendes: meist verschlammte wurzelige Trails, Forstwege, Bäume und ab und zu mal ne Wiese (  ).
Hier fehlen mir einfach die schönen Bergpanoramen. Das macht für mich Mountainbiken aus (es heißt ja auch Mountainbiken und nicht Hügelbiken)
Konditionell anspruchsvoller sind die Trails in der Fränkischen tatsächlich, weil man bei dem ständigen rauf und runter (weil ja keine richtigen Berge...) findet man kaum seinen Rythmus, dann gehts schon wieder runter. Das ist Intervall-Training - nicht mein Ding. 
Wenn Du ernsthaft der Meinung bist die Trails in der Fränkischen wären technisch so wahnsinnig anspruchsvoll, dann komm mal mit an den Lago runter...
Wanderer gibt's übrigens in der Fränkischen genauso wie in den Alpen und schimpfende Wanderer gibt's meistens dann verstärkt wenn man beim Biken zuwenig Rücksicht nimmt.
So das waren mein "warum ich die Fränkische nie so richtig mochte " Beitrag. Nun fallt mal alle über mich her 
*provoziermodusaus*


----------



## Real Kandy (28. April 2005)

welche trails in D oder z.B. am Lago sind denn empfehlenswert? Nachdem mein Handgelenk gebrochen war, werd ich wohl mehr Touren und weniger Drops... fahren.


----------



## All-Mountain (28. April 2005)

Real Kandy schrieb:
			
		

> welche trails in D oder z.B. am Lago sind denn empfehlenswert? Nachdem mein Handgelenk gebrochen war, werd ich wohl mehr Touren und weniger Drops... fahren.


In D gibt's zwar auch nette Trails, aber die kann man meist noch als "Schotterwege" einstufen (z. B. den Trail von der Reintalangerhütte bis zur Bockhütte). Deutsche haben irgendwie diesen Drang alles in Ordnung halten zu müssen, also auch die Wege in den Alpen.
Wenn Du technisch anspruchsvolle, verblockte Trails suchst fahr lieber an den Gardasee. An den Wegen ist seit dem ersten Weltkrieg nichts mehr gemacht worden (so sehen die zumindest aus)
Was man da unbedingt fahren sollte: 
- den Adrenalina-Downhil, 
- Serentino 601 (1800 Hm Trailabfahrt am Stück) 
den Navene Trail der auf halber Höhe auf der Strada de Monte Baldo abzweigt (im Moser als Dosse de Roveri) 
Kürzer aber sehr geil: Laghel (wurde jetzt aber im unteren Teil entschärft)
Tremalzo runter über Passo Rochetta (Abfahrt über gröbster Schotterpiste und dann über den Passo Rochetta technischer)
San Giovanni (die Moser Alternativabfahrt)
Pinaura Trails (noch offen, könnte sich aber bald ändern)
Für Extrem-Kantenklatscher:
Dalco und den Trail zur Bastione runter


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (28. April 2005)

naja jedem das seine...nur soviel sei gesagt ich fahr net Rad wegen dem Panorama, (da könnt ich ja auch Wandern) da sich meine Aussicht eh nur auf wenige Meter vor dem Lenker beschränkt. 
OK in der Fränkischen gibts jede Menge guter Hügel mit meist steileren Anstiegen als in den Alpen. Und genau das find ich gut. Ich will nicht nur ne Stunde bergauffahren das macht die Beine auf Dauer langsam. Das Merk ich immer nach nem Urlaub in den richtigen Bergen. 
Das einzige was ich den Alpen abgewinnen kann ist das es da jedemenge Godeln und Lifte gibt die einem mitnehmen.


----------



## All-Mountain (29. April 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> naja jedem das seine....


Genau.
Für mich ist schon wichtig, dass man in den Alpen quasi duch ne dreidimensionbale Postkarte biked. Ich halte auch gerne mal zwischendrinn an und genieße die Aussicht (oder mach Fotos wie Du auf meiner Homepage siehst). Mit der Gondel bergauf kommt für mich normalerweise nicht in Frage, wobei ich nichtsdestotrotz berab genauso gerne schnell unterwegs bin.

Letztendlich muss aber jeder für sich selber entscheiden was ihm das richtige ist. Denn wie gesagt:


			
				All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder sollte einfach da biken wo es Ihm an besten gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (2. Mai 2005)

... neben den genannten argumenten die gegen den erwerb des bike guide und für den erwerb einer wanderkarte sprechen gibt es noch dieses:

im bike guide werden die touren zum großen teil 'falschrum' vorgeschlagen. man nehme etwa die teufelstisch tour. ist andersrum wesentlich schöner!


----------



## wadlbeißer-81 (1. Oktober 2016)

Hi, ich will das Thema erneut aufgreifen um in die Runde zu fragen, wie Eure Erfahrungen zwischenzeitlich mit dem Buch sind? Den Guide gibts ja mittlerweile in der 7.ten Auflagen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## ulli! (2. Oktober 2016)

Hab die 6. Auflage; die 3 Touren die ich daraus gefahren bin waren 3 mal verschwendung meiner kostbaren Lebenszeit. Aber so ist das wohl mit vielem...


----------



## scratch_a (2. Oktober 2016)

Wir haben die 7. Auflage....nun ja, meine Meinung ist bißl gemischt. Teils sind ganz schöne Touren drin bzw. haben gute Ansätze, aber größtenteils ist es mir zu CC-lastig. Was dort als sehr anspruchsvoll oder sowas beschrieben wird, ist in meinen Augen max S1.
In einem fremden Gebiet ist er besser als nix, wenn man aber öfter in einer Gegend war, dann finden wir inzwischen für uns bessere Touren. Also oft diente er uns als Grundlage und zum Gegendkennenlernen, worauf wir dann mehr oder weniger viel optimiert haben 

@ulli! Welche Touren waren das? Dann kann ich die gleich rausstreichen


----------



## Achtzig (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich seh's wie Lowfat. Ein paar schöne Stellen hat bisher noch (fast) jede Tour aus dem Guide gehabt. Und spätestesns wenn man die Runden im Winter nachts fährt ist der Anspruch auf alle Fälle ausreichend ;-)


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. Oktober 2016)

Das blöde ist nur, mit einer Betty R wird selbst die Nacht zum Tag


----------



## Cubie (6. Oktober 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Das blöde ist nur, mit einer Betty R wird selbst die Nacht zum Tag


Oder wie ich zu sagen pflege,
geht das Original unter, dann geht die Kopie auf ....oder einfach "Sonne 2.0" 

Back to topic, bin schon einige Touren aus dem Bike Guide  FS gefahren,
schöne Touren und auch weniger schöne oder anspruchsvolle.

Finde es aber immer wieder interessant bekannte Wege zu verlassen und etwas neues zu ERFAHREN, gerne auch mal 20 oder 30 km von Zuhause weg.

Was mir nicht so gefällt, dass der Autor wohl hin und wieder verzweifelt den fahrtechnischen Anspruch gesucht hat und dann
einen mehr oder weniger kaum fahrbaren Downhill oder Uphill eingebaut hat. 
Hätte nach meiner Meinung nicht sein müssen!

Ich werde auch weiterhin immer wieder eine "neue " Tour aus dem Bike Guide fahren und lass mich einfach überraschen.
Falls die Tour am Ende doch nicht so der "Reißer" ist, so kann man zumindest die schönen Landschaften der Fränkischen Schweiz genießen!


----------



## scratch_a (6. Oktober 2016)

Welche Tour hat z.B. einen nicht fahrbaren Downhill drin?


----------



## Cubie (7. Oktober 2016)

So ein nettes Beispiel was ich meine ist die Tour 30


scratch_a schrieb:


> Welche Tour hat z.B. einen nicht fahrbaren Downhill drin?



Am Hummerstein muß man sein Fahrrad die Treppe hochtragen, obwohl es da schön fahrbare Alternativen gibt.

Am Klebefelsen dann soweit möglich, runter schieben!
Wobei die 44% Gefälle nicht die einzige Herausforderung ist,
Problem sind die diversen Laubschichten am Boden, die keinen Grip/Verbindung der Reifen mit dem Untergrund zulassen und 
zu einen Gleiteffekt führen mit nur wenig Bremswirkung hinten und vorne relativ schnell blockierenden Vorderrad.

Für mich und meine Kumpels allesamt erfahrene MTB´ler nicht fahrbar!
Auch hier, das Stück muß nicht sein, paar Meter weiter führt ein netter fahrbarer Weg bergab.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. Oktober 2016)

man kann es halt nie allen Recht machen, den einen langweilen die touren und für den anderen sind sie zu anspruchsvoll ....  ich denke so ein bike guide stellt auch nur eine streckenempfehlung dar, ist nicht offizielles und somit kann man dann auch noch ein bisschen selbst improvisieren das es einem persönlich taugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (7. Oktober 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> man kann es halt nie allen Recht machen, den einen langweilen die touren und für den anderen sind sie zu anspruchsvoll ....  ich denke so ein bike guide stellt auch nur eine streckenempfehlung dar, ist nicht offizielles und somit kann man dann auch noch ein bisschen selbst improvisieren das es einem persönlich taugt


is ok, das würd ich auch so unterschreiben


----------



## scratch_a (7. Oktober 2016)

@Cubie : Habe mir die Tour grad mal angeschaut, weil wir erst vor paar Wochen u.a. am Hummerstein waren. In der 7. Ausgabe führt der Track eindeutig nicht die Treppe hoch, sondern weiter vorne? 



Den Downhill kenn ich (noch) nicht. Aber der Grünkreuz da runter sieht zumindest auf der Map nicht so steil aus wie von dir beschrieben, vielleicht meinst du den unmarkierten Weg kurz davor?


 Da wir nicht in der Gegend wohnen schaffen wir es leider nicht so oft, dort zu fahren und kennen uns noch nicht so gut aus. Vielleicht schaffen wir es nächstes Jahr mal die Tour zu fahren/schieben


----------



## Cubie (8. Oktober 2016)

Hey Scratch,
super, dass du dir das angeschaut hast

Da war ich wohl in der Vergangenheit nicht ganz allein mit meinen Kritikpunkten...

Ich habe in deine Bilder den Tourverlauf aus der Ausgabe 4 rot gepunktet eingefügt,
da ist zu erkennen was ich gemeint habe.
Zum Hummerstein rauf gehts jetzt immer noch steil, dass ist aber ok, so ist halt nun mal unsere Fränkische!
Aber auf Treppen bergauf hat wohl keiner Bock...




Am Klebefelsen ist nun genau die Alternative, die ich gemeint habe Teil der neuen Routenführung.





Da wurde die Tour 30 qualitativ tatsächlich verbessert und die Tour an sich ist meiner Meinung nach echt schön!


----------



## scratch_a (8. Oktober 2016)

Super, gut das wir darüber geredet haben 
Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, dass die Tour so Sinn macht und man sie so fahren kann  ...vielleicht sollte man sich hier über mehrere Touren besser austauschen, damit man weiß, was einem so erwartet, ob es sich lohnt oder die Tour geändert worden ist.

Aber auch in der 7. Ausgabe sind noch Fehler drin...mir ist bisher 2x aufgefallen, dass die Pfeile (teilweise) falsch drin sind (bei Tour 49 und 57).


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Oktober 2016)

Was die Länge der Touren bis Ausgabe 6 angeht, habt ihr wohl überwiegend Recht.
Der Guide war wohl auch gedacht, überhaupt einen Einstieg anzubieten.
Entsprechend ist die technische Anforderung.
Wenn ihr Euch die letzten vier Touren in der Ausgabe 7 anseht, stellt ihr fest, dass die Lange dort deutlich zugenommen hat gegenüber dem früheren Durchschnitt.
Bei der Tour 68 habe ich schon Beschwerden bekommen, die Abfahrt vom Pavilon sei fast unfahrbar.
Man kann es offenbar nicht jedem Recht machen.


----------



## scratch_a (11. Oktober 2016)

Das geht doch nicht darum, dass man es jedem Recht machen muss.
Z.B. bei Tour 59 steht "3 Downhill-Highlights", bei der Tour 68 "zwei starke Downhills" ....da gibt es noch einige Beispiele, die sich alle ähnlich anhören, aber anscheinend in der Schwierigkeit variieren. Eine etwas bessere Beschreibung (evtl. mit Singletrailskala) würde das ganze transparenter machen und keine falschen Hoffnungen wecken bzw. einem vor "unfahrbare Wegen" stellen. Die Ansprüche sind verschieden und subjektiv. 
Und um rauszufinden, wie die Touren einigermaßen objektiv einzustufen sind, ist es eben vielleicht hilfreich, hier darüber zu diskutieren. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Deswegen muss sich keiner gleich angegriffen fühlen.


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Oktober 2016)

Es fühlt sich doch niemand angegriffen, jedenfalls ich überhaupt nicht. Und Tomsky selbst hat sich noch nicht zu Wort gemeldet.
Ich finde die Diskussion hier sehr gut, wenn auch "rausgeworfenes Geld" nicht unbedingt nette Formulierung ist.

Zu Tour 59 kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich sie noch nicht gefahren bin.
Was 68 angeht:
Ob die Abfahrt vom Totenstein und die Abfahrt vom Pavillon "starke Downhills" sind, hängt vom subjektiven Empfinden ab.
Damals, als ich die Tour beschrieben hatte, war die Pavillon-Abfahrt für mich recht anspruchsvoll.
Ich würde die Totensteinabfahrt nicht so bezeichnen, die vom Pavillon eher auch nicht als "Downhill".

STS gibt für den Drogenführer wenig her, weil das meiste dort drin eben gar nicht S-irgendwas ist.


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Oktober 2016)

So madig, wie das hier einige darstellen, ist der Drogenführer doch gar nicht!

Es liefert Ideen für interessante Touren, die man je nach Lust und Laune kombinieren/erweitern/verkürzen kann. Manche Touren eignen sich auch zum blossen Nachfahren (für mich v.a. die auf der Hersbrucker Alb), aus anderen kann man sich die interessantesten Stücke herauspicken und eigene Tour zusammenstellen. Also wie hier schon erwähnt wurde: am besten als Ideengeber benutzen und mit Karte (und Hirn) optimieren .

Ich finde auch die technischen Schwierigkeiten der Touren in Ordnung: es ist doch kein Beinbruch, wenn man ein Paar Meter schieben muss, die Fränkische sind keine Westalpen! Andersrum ist wohl klar, das ein öffentlicher Bikeregionsführer NICHT für Biker, die S4-Herausforderungen suchen, gemacht wurde.

Einen Kritikpunkt hab' ich allerdings: die Einteilung der Streckenbeschaffenheit (Strasse/Asphalt-Wald/Forstweg) finde ich völlig nutzlos, werden doch die interessanten Abschnitte (Waldweg/Pfad) mit den öden (Forstrassen) zusamenngelegt. Das zu ändern, wäre eine echte Verbesserung für die nächste Auflage (und natürlich viel Arbeit ).

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------

